# Will it ever break?



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)

With the milk surplus the dw (i have no idea what that means in forum talk) was planning on trying mozzarella. Then she got called into work at the hospital today, so I thought I would give it a try. How hard can it be right? 

Was going to try the steps listed at http://www.instructables.com/id/Great-Mozzarella-Cheese/?ALLSTEPS 
I didnt have citric acid so I used lemon juice. (about 1/2 cup) heated to 88 degrees then added 1.5 tablets of rennet. 
Its been about an hour now and it still wont break. Will it ever? when is it too late?
Did I make chicken food? 

I can still clean this mess up and milk the cow before she gets home. 
Allan


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

DW is for dear wife....

Not really sure that your lemon juice substitution would work...I'm thinking likely not.
Curd sometimes takes longer to get to a breaking point....
I'd gently suggest that you try a more reputable recipe site than instructables.


----------



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Suzy 

It never did beak, but will still pour out of the pan. So that is a good thing, I dont have to throw the pan away. 
I know when I build I use tool that measure accurately so that I dont have to guess. Before I try again I will get a PH meter so that I can know what is going on with something that I can not see. 
Thank you for the suggestion, I will continue to search and listen to recommendations until we find what we like. Then I will still listen but you may have to be a bit less gentle  
Thanks again 
A


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

If you search the dairy threads there are a few that have pretty comprehensive lists of supply companies. Many have recipes on the sites and then there is always Cheeseforum.org. Junkett is not real rennet...it will work ok when making soft cheeses but not so much in other applications.
Cheese forum has equipment lists that will help you make decisions about any tools you need to buy.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

Here's a really easy recipe for mozzarella. For next time.


----------



## Rope (Jan 2, 2012)

I may give that one a try. 
I did try one again tonight and may have overheated it before adding the rennet. I think it started to curd fast then never really formed then settled to the bottom. 
More chicken food. 
Glad we have a cow. 
The DW is going to Florida to visit her father leaving me with a cow and a lot of milk. 
Im going to figure this out if I have to blow my chickens up trying. 
A


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

Not sure what to tell you, except that I have used lemon juice before and it worked fine (but you need more lemon juice than you would citric acid), except the cheese tasted slightly lemony, which was actually kind of nice


----------

